# Fink, X11, Gnucash et autres prises de tête ...



## Namin (9 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur Mac OS depuis 15 ans, comme vulgaire 'end-user'. J'ai besoin d'un programme de comptabilité bon marché et ne trouvant rien de satisfaisant sous Mac OS, je me suis lancé dans l'installation de X11 et Fink dans l'espoir d'installer Gnucash. J'en ai profité pour installer Open Office, qui fonctionne parfaitement bien. Mais l'installateur d'Open Office est probablement très efficace, puisque je n'ai pas du passer par Fink, il a tout fait tout seul. Gnucash, par contre ...

Je me retrouve donc avec la fenêtre de FinkCommander ouverte, Gnucash sélectionné, et je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut en faire... J'ai cliqué sur binary>install, qui est maintenant en grisé après qu'un million de lignes de code ait défilé. Et après ???

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## plovemax (9 Avril 2007)

Bonjour
apr&#232;s tu ouvre le terminal X11
Tu tapes /sw/bin/gnucash
et normalement gnucash se lance.


----------



## FjRond (9 Avril 2007)

Ou plus simplement, dans le menu de X11 'Applications' => 'Personnaliser le menu', ajouter gnucash, ce qui permettra de le lancer directement depuis ce menu (voir pièce jointe).


----------



## Namin (10 Avril 2007)

Ben oui, c'est ce que tous les sites d'aide disent.
Mais chez moi, ça marche pas.
J'ai même trouvé un applet (c'est comme ça que ça s'appelle ?) qui fait tout ça automatiquement. Mais il me met un message d'erreur qui dit:
/sw/bin/gnucash introuvable.
Et effectivement, dans ledit dossier, il n'y a pas de Gnucash. Alors qu'est-ce que Fink a fait pendant des heures ??? Et comment y remédier ?



plovemax a dit:


> Bonjour
> après tu ouvre le terminal X11
> Tu tapes /sw/bin/gnucash
> et normalement gnucash se lance.


----------



## Namin (10 Avril 2007)

... et encore quelques autres petites questions:

1) comment savoir si FinkCommander travaille ? J'ai fait 'update all', des lignes de code ont défilé, et maintenant plus rien ne bouge, la dernière ligne est 
Pick on: [1]
et tout en bas de la fenêtre, il y a
Running /sw/bin/fink update-all

Mais ça fait une demi heure que c'est comme ça ...

2) j'avais installé OpenOffice 2.1, puis j'ai trouvé une version 2.2 que j'ai aussi installé. Comment je fais pour virer la 2.1 ? Simplement la mettre à la poubelle ?

Merci pour votre aide précieuse ...


----------



## FjRond (10 Avril 2007)

Namin a dit:


> ... et encore quelques autres petites questions:
> 
> 1) comment savoir si FinkCommander travaille ? J'ai fait 'update all', des lignes de code ont défilé, et maintenant plus rien ne bouge, la dernière ligne est
> Pick on: [1]
> ...


À l'installation de fink, il faut commencer par un selfupdate, puis un update-all.
La ligne 'Pick on: [1]'  vous propose un choix par défaut (parmi d'autres possibles qui doivent se trouver au-dessus. Le choix par défaut est en général le bon: tapez sur la touche Entrée.
Je n'utilise pas du tout FinkCommander, mais le Terminal avec lequel tout est bien clair quand le paquet a été installé avec succès ou quand il y a eu erreur. Ceci étant dit, lorsque vous listez les paquets disponibles avec FinkCommander, vous devez voir devant les paquets installés un *i*.
Mais il est possible que votre répertoire /sw ne soit pas reconnu par l'xterm. Pour le savoir, tapez la ligne suivante dans un xterm (sans le $) :

```
$ echo $PATH
```
Vous devriez avoir en retour quelque chose comme ceci (avec /sw/bin:/sw/sbin) :

```
/Users/frangi/bin:/Users/frangi/texmf/bin:/opt/local/bin:/Developer/Tools:/usr/
local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sw/bin:/sw/sbin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/
usr/local/teTeX/bin/powerpc-apple-darwin-current
```
Si ça n'est pas le cas, voyez dans votre fichier ~/.bashrc si vous avez bien la ligne '. /sw/bin/init.sh' avec cette commande:

```
$ cat ~/.bashrc | grep sw
```
Si ça n'est pas le cas, insérez-là de cette manière:

```
$ echo '. /sw/bin/init.sh' >> ~/.bashrc
```
Si vous n'êtes pas à l'aise avec l'xterm, faites un copier-coller de ces commandes (sans le $) en n'ajoutant rien et tapez Entrée à chaque fois.


Namin a dit:


> 2) j'avais installé OpenOffice 2.1, puis j'ai trouvé une version 2.2 que j'ai aussi installé. Comment je fais pour virer la 2.1 ? Simplement la mettre à la poubelle ?
> 
> Merci pour votre aide précieuse ...


Il me semble qu'en ce qui concerne OOo, vous n'avez pas utilisé fink pour son installation. Donc, pour le supprimer, il y a juste à aller dans le dossier Applications et à le glisser dans la corbeille. Voyez également dans la Bibliothèque de votre maison, dossier Application Support: vous avez peut-être un dossier pour chaque version d'OOo. Mettez la 2.1 à la corbeille.


----------



## Namin (10 Avril 2007)

Eh bien, voil&#224; d&#233;j&#224; qu'OpenOffice 2.1 est &#224; la poubelle, ainsi que le fichier qui &#233;tait dans la biblioth&#232;que. Je me sens d&#233;j&#224; mieux ... ;-)

Maintenant, c'est quoi le xterm ? Ca se trouve o&#249; ? Est-ce que je dois enlever les deux $ ?

$ echo $PATH

Est-ce que je dois mettre les espaces ? Est-ce que la casse est importante ?

Vous voyez le niveau de mes connaissances ... mais j'assume ... et j'appr&#233;cie d'autant mieux vos r&#233;ponses !


----------



## plovemax (10 Avril 2007)

Namin a dit:


> Eh bien, voilà déjà qu'OpenOffice 2.1 est à la poubelle, ainsi que le fichier qui était dans la bibliothèque. Je me sens déjà mieux ... ;-)
> 
> Maintenant, c'est quoi le xterm ? Ca se trouve où ?



C'est le terminal qui s'ouvre lorsque tu lances X11 (Enfin normalement) 



Namin a dit:


> Est-ce que je dois enlever les deux $ ?
> 
> $ echo $PATH



Non juste le premier (qui symbolise le "prompt" en UNIX : $ mode utilisateur, # mode root).



Namin a dit:


> Est-ce que je dois mettre les espaces ? Est-ce que la casse est importante ?



Oui et oui $PATH est une variable qui permet à ton système de savoir où chercher les applications UNIX. (Je schématise à mort là mais ce n'est très important.)



Namin a dit:


> Vous voyez le niveau de mes connaissances ... mais j'assume ... et j'apprécie d'autant mieux vos réponses !


Tu as raison, il faut bien commencer un jour.


----------



## FjRond (10 Avril 2007)

Namin a dit:


> Maintenant, c'est quoi le xterm ? Ca se trouve où ? Est-ce que je dois enlever les deux $ ?
> 
> $ echo $PATH
> 
> ...


Désolé d'avoir manqué de précision: on oublie vite qu'on a été soi-même débutant avec Unix...


----------



## Namin (10 Avril 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces précisions. 

Au risque de paraitre ridicule, je n'arrive pas à suivre vos conseils, tout simplement parce que je ne trouve nulle part le tilde~ "~" ...
Le copier coller ne marche pas entre Firefox et X11 ... il est pourtant bien dans le presse papier ...
La palette de caractères spéciaux de X11 me montre bien le caractère en question, mais refuse de l'insérer ...
Et je ne le trouve pas sur le clavier ...
​


----------



## Namin (10 Avril 2007)

Par contre j'ai déjà pu essayer echo $PATH, qui me donne ceci:
/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/X11R6/bin

Ca n'a pas l'air de ressembler à ce qu'il fallait obtenir, n'est-ce pas ???

D'où la nécéssité de trouver le fameux tilde pour pouvoir aller plus loin ...


----------



## FjRond (10 Avril 2007)

Namin a dit:


> Au risque de paraitre ridicule, je n'arrive pas &#224; suivre vos conseils, tout simplement parce que je ne trouve nulle part le tilde~ "~" ...
> Le copier coller ne marche pas entre Firefox et X11 ... il est pourtant bien dans le presse papier ...
> La palette de caract&#232;res sp&#233;ciaux de X11 me montre bien le caract&#232;re en question, mais refuse de l'ins&#233;rer ...
> Et je ne le trouve pas sur le clavier ...


Le &#171; ~ &#187; se tape avec les touches *alt*+*n*.


Namin a dit:


> Par contre j'ai d&#233;j&#224; pu essayer echo $PATH, qui me donne ceci:
> /usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/X11R6/bin
> 
> Ca n'a pas l'air de ressembler &#224; ce qu'il fallait obtenir, n'est-ce pas ???
> ...


En effet. Donc tapez ceci:

```
$ echo '. /sw/bin/init.sh' >> ~/.bashrc
$ exit
```
Puis relancez un nouvel xterm depuis X11 avec Pomme+n et refaites 

```
$ echo $PATH
```
Vous devez voir /sw/bin:/sw/sbin. Si &#231;a ne marche toujours pas, voyez ce sujet.


----------



## Namin (10 Avril 2007)

Apr&#232;s avoir tap&#233;
     Code:
     $ echo '. /sw/bin/init.sh' >> ~/.bashrc
$ exit 
puis
echo $PATH
voici ce que ca donne maintenant:
/sw/bin:/sw/sbin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/X11R6/bin

Est-ce que c'est mieux ? Ca commence d&#233;j&#224; par ce que vous me dites ....

Par acquit de conscience, je suis en train de t&#233;l&#233;charger le Xcode dont vous parlez dans l'autre sujet. Je l'installerai et reviendrai &#224; vous ensuite.


----------



## FjRond (10 Avril 2007)

Namin a dit:


> Après avoir tapé
> Code:
> $ echo '. /sw/bin/init.sh' >> ~/.bashrc
> $ exit
> ...


Il est impératif d'installer Xcode pour installer des paquets avec fink ou MacPorts.
Après avoir installé Xcode, refaites un _selfupdate_ puis un _update-all_.
Sinon, pour le PATH, c'est parfait


----------



## Namin (10 Avril 2007)

Après avoir (ré)installé Xcode, j'ai relancé selfupdate-rsync, puis quand il a fini, update all. Et c'est là que ça coince semble-t-il, parce qu'il commence à me balancer ses lignes de codes, me demande de choisir un je-ne-sais-pas-quoi, j'accepte sa proposition, puis il s'arrête avant de me demander une deuxième fois mon 'avis' et la petite fenêtre contenant les boutons pour effectuer son choix n'apparait jamais...

Voilà donc où ça s'arrête:
(le premier Pick one, j'ai accepté son offre, le deuxième je n'ai aucun endroit pour accepter son offre, et je n'ai même pas d'offre)


```
fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The
candidates:

(1)    jadetex: TeX macros implementing the TeX output from Jade/OpenJade
(2)    system-tetex: Placeholder package for manually installed teTeX

Pick one: [1] 

fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The
candidates:

(1)    lynx-ssl: Dummy upgrade package for lynx with system-openssl
(2)    lynx: Console based web browser
(3)    links-ssl: Lynx-like text WWW browser with tables
(4)    links: Lynx-like text WWW browser with tables
(5)    w3m-ssl: Upgrade package for w3m
(6)    w3m: Text-mode WWW browser with tables/frames
(7)    elinks: Development version of Links text WWW browser
(8)    elinks-ssl: (obsolete) Dummy upgrade package: use elinks instead

Pick one: [1]
```

Et ça en reste là, sans bouger, pendant des heures...

Qu'est-ce que je peux faire ?


----------



## FjRond (10 Avril 2007)

Peut-&#234;tre pourriez-vous utiliser le Terminal pour l'update:

```
$ fink update-all
passwd
```
Acceptez alors les options propos&#233;es par d&#233;faut en tapant sur la touche entr&#233;e.
Je n'aime pas FinkCommander et lui pr&#233;f&#232;re la ligne de commande.


----------



## Namin (11 Avril 2007)

Merci beaucoup.
L'update all en train de tourner...
Une fois que c'est fini, comment est-ce que je peux installer Gnucash sans FinkCommander ? Ou peut-être cela n'a-t-il pas d'importance si j'utilise FinkCommander à ce stade là ?


----------



## FjRond (11 Avril 2007)

Namin a dit:


> Merci beaucoup.
> L'update all en train de tourner...
> Une fois que c'est fini, comment est-ce que je peux installer Gnucash sans FinkCommander ? Ou peut-&#234;tre cela n'a-t-il pas d'importance si j'utilise FinkCommander &#224; ce stade l&#224; ?


Je pr&#233;f&#232;re en tout la ligne de commande. Tout est indiqu&#233; ici.
Pour installer un paquet, c'est

```
$ fink install gnucash
passwd:
```
N'oubliez pas de lancer r&#233;guli&#232;rement la mise &#224; jour:

```
$ fink selfupdate
```
suivi de 

```
$ fink update-all
```


----------



## Namin (11 Avril 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour vos r&#233;ponses.

J'ai eu un moment (court) d'extase &#224; la vue de la fen&#234;tre "bienvenue" de Gnucash....suivi d'une nouvelle embuche, sous la forme d'une fen&#234;tre disant:

Application "GuppiPlugInSpec" (process 27607) has crashed due to a fatal error
(Bus error)

Je veux bien aller voir la page en question mais je risque de n'y rien comprendre... Peut-&#234;tre l'un de vous a-t-il d&#233;j&#224; une id&#233;e de ce que je dois faire ?


----------



## FjRond (11 Avril 2007)

Namin a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour vos r&#233;ponses.
> 
> J'ai eu un moment (court) d'extase &#224; la vue de la fen&#234;tre "bienvenue" de Gnucash....suivi d'une nouvelle embuche, sous la forme d'une fen&#234;tre disant:
> 
> ...


Je ne connais pas Gnucash, mais j'ai trouv&#233; ceci. Par contre, j'aurais une r&#233;serve &#224; faire sur un des points &#233;voqu&#233;s: au lieu de_"GnuCash">Commande : "export LANG=fr_FR;/sw/bin/gnucash"_, je mettrais dans le menu Applications d'X11 ceci: *Gnucash* > */sw/bin/gnucash* (voir pi&#232;ce jointe), et *export LANG=FR_fr* en proc&#233;dant avec le Terminal (ou xterm) comme ceci:

```
$ echo 'export LANG=FR_fr' >> .bashrc
```
Bien respecter le double ">>", sinon, le fichier .bashrc serait &#233;cras&#233;.

Un autre sujet sur les probl&#232;mes li&#233;s &#224; gnucash.
Pour les sources, il faut configurer fink pour les _unstable_. Avec un Terminal, taper:

```
$ sudo pico /sw/etc/fink.conf
passwd:
```
et modifier la ligne Trees en ajoutant *unstable/main unstable/crypto* comme ceci:

```
Trees: local/main stable/main stable/crypto unstable/main unstable/crypto
```
puis Ctrl+X Y
Ensuite, mettre &#224; jour fink, supprimer le binaire Gnucash et le r&#233;installer :

```
$ fink selfupdate
$ fink update-all
$ fink remove gnucash
$ fink install gnucash
```


----------



## Namin (11 Avril 2007)

Bon, j'ai déjà trouvé ceci:

http://lists.gnucash.org/pipermail/gnucash-user/2006-July/017243.html

qui dit que sur MacIntel, ce qui est mon cas, Gnucash ne fonctionne qu'à partir de la version 2. C'était la version 1.qqchose que j'avais installé. Je lance donc l'installation de la version 2. On verra ce que ca donne.


----------



## FjRond (12 Avril 2007)

Namin a dit:


> Bon, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; trouv&#233; ceci:
> 
> http://lists.gnucash.org/pipermail/gnucash-user/2006-July/017243.html
> 
> qui dit que sur MacIntel, ce qui est mon cas, Gnucash ne fonctionne qu'&#224; partir de la version 2. C'&#233;tait la version 1.qqchose que j'avais install&#233;. Je lance donc l'installation de la version 2. On verra ce que ca donne.



Il n'y a pas de version 2 disponible avec fink. Par contre, il y a la version 1.8.12-11 en instable pour MacIntel et pour PPC.
Dommage d'avoir install&#233; fink uniquement pour gnucash. La version propos&#233;e par MacPorts est plus r&#233;cente:

```
&#37; port search gnucash             
gnucash                        gnome/gnucash  2.0.5        a personal and small-business 
financial-accounting software
```


----------



## Namin (12 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Ce dernier petit message pour vous dire que l'installation de Gnucash2 via Fink s'est passée sans aucun problème, et que j'arrive à ouvrir le programme et à naviguer dedans. J'ai du faire une installation spéciale pour la doc, mais maintenant elle fonctionne aussi. J'ai la version 2.0.5, qui est bien disponible via Fink, et elle gère correctement les accents juqu'à présent.
Bref, rien que du bonheur ... sauf que les infos de la doc sont écrites en tout tout petit, et j'ai du mal à les lire avec mes vieux yeux de presque 50 piges ... Et je n'ai pas encore trouvé le moyen de les agrandir à l'écran.

Merci à tous pour votre aide précieuse.


----------



## FjRond (12 Avril 2007)

Namin a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ce dernier petit message pour vous dire que l'installation de Gnucash2 via Fink s'est passée sans aucun problème, et que j'arrive à ouvrir le programme et à naviguer dedans. J'ai du faire une installation spéciale pour la doc, mais maintenant elle fonctionne aussi. J'ai la version 2.0.5, qui est bien disponible via Fink, et elle gère correctement les accents juqu'à présent.
> Bref, rien que du bonheur ... sauf que les infos de la doc sont écrites en tout tout petit, et j'ai du mal à les lire avec mes vieux yeux de presque 50 piges ... Et je n'ai pas encore trouvé le moyen de les agrandir à l'écran.
> ...



Tout à fait. J'avais mal cherché:

```
% fink list gnucash                   
Information about 7068 packages read in 15 seconds.
     gnucash          1.8.12-11    Personal finance tracking program
     gnucash-dev      1.8.12-11    Development headers and docs for gnucash
     gnucash-docs     1.8.5-2      Documentation for gnucash
     gnucash-hbci     1.8.12-11    Home Banking (Germany) modules for gnucash
     gnucash-ofx      1.8.12-11    OFX import module for gnucash
     gnucash2         2.0.5-1      Financial-accounting software
     gnucash2-docs    2.0.1-1      Financial-accounting software
     gnucash2-shlibs  2.0.5-1      Financial-accounting software
```
Et bien tout est parfait.


----------

